# How do you guys keep Fruit Flies from escaping?



## Enavas (May 21, 2004)

How do you guys keep fruit flies from escamping with a screened top? These little suckers are small enough to go through window screen.


----------



## Ed Martin (Mar 25, 2004)

Use no-see-um netting. As long as the screen is not near a heat source (like a CF light) you should be fine. 
Ed


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

You can also oder 60x60 stainless steal mesh from:

http://www.mcmaster.com/



Enavas said:


> How do you guys keep fruit flies from escamping with a screened top? These little suckers are small enough to go through window screen.


----------



## Enavas (May 21, 2004)

My screen is on top where I have the light source. The flies are climbing to the top and escaping through it. I can't find the stainless steel mesh you are talking about on the website kyle1745. Can you link it to the page that shows the mesh?


----------



## Moe (Feb 15, 2004)

You can place banana slices in the terrarium, or ive heard of this product used so roaches cant crawl out of breeding containers (gel-like material that you smear on the glass under the edge of the aquarium...its too slippery). Maybe it can be used on the FF. Hopefully someone here knows the product.

M.N


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2004)

I don't I just love them running all around my house. Just kidding. 


I'm almost fully glassed in tanks yet they still escape. ohh well a good trade off in my opinion.


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2004)

*stopping fruit flies escaping*

presuming the flies you are using are flightless fruit flies if you smear i line of petroleum jelly (vaseline) around the top of the vivarium they wont be able to climb over it. i know this is also used to stop roaches. but i dont know howmuch good it would do the frogs if they came in contact with it.


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Yes it is tough to find. Try this:
Go to page 338 of the catalog, then look for 60 x 60 0.0075"

I bought the 12"x24" sheet, and it has worked great. Great for venting tanks and etc. The flies can not get out and it is stainless so no worries of rust.

I hope that helps the stuff is not cheap, but well worth it.



Enavas said:


> My screen is on top where I have the light source. The flies are climbing to the top and escaping through it. I can't find the stainless steel mesh you are talking about on the website kyle1745. Can you link it to the page that shows the mesh?


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2004)

A cut up strawberry or banana works great for me. Plus it gives the frogs a good place to get a snack when they feel like it.


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2004)

If you can figure out how to keep all FF from escaping, you may just become a rich man.


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Mine don't get out... Now I may spill a few, but they don;t get out.



MBMcEwen said:


> If you can figure out how to keep all FF from escaping, you may just become a rich man.


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2004)

I found a mesquito mesh fabric at fabric land. They cannot get through it. Even if they do not have the mesquito mesh I am sure yo u can find another fabric there that will serve your purpose. Works great for me


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2004)

*how....*

I located the mosquito netting, but now I'm not sure how to frame it so that it can be a removable piece that is solid along its borders where it would sit on the lip of the tank.
Anybody have any tricks or DIY tips on this one?
Thanks,
B


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2004)

go to the hardware store and get the stuff that you would make a window screen frame with. i think Kyle or someone else here sells a kit like that so maybe he can be more specific.


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Ben Green makes the frames. I think they may sell parts at home depot, but not sure.



drunknmunky said:


> go to the hardware store and get the stuff that you would make a window screen frame with. i think Kyle or someone else here sells a kit like that so maybe he can be more specific.


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2004)

we use a slice of mango it attracts the flys and doesn't rot as quick as strawberry or banana in the tank.


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

kyle1745 said:


> Yes it is tough to find. Try this:
> Go to page 338 of the catalog, then look for 60 x 60 0.0075"
> 
> I bought the 12"x24" sheet, and it has worked great. Great for venting tanks and etc. The flies can not get out and it is stainless so no worries of rust.
> ...


How did you arrive at the 60X60 count? I was thinking of trying maybee a 40X40 or something, to let a little more airflow. I counted the wires on some window screen, and came up with 16X16, twice the count (32X32) should mean the holes are 1/4 the size right?
what is the smallest hole the smallest ff can fit through?


----------

